# Wont come out of cage, biting etc



## h4mm1 (Sep 24, 2011)

Hi there, Im new to the forum 

Ive come here from some advice.

My cockatiel is around 8 years old, male called chippy.

When we first brought him home obviously he was really quiet, but eventually I was able to get him to step onto my finger, at the time of getting him I was only 16 and if Im honest I don't remember particularly training him to do this, I think I just stuck my finger in front of him and hoped for the best.

My big problem is that he just won't come out of his cage of his own accord, and obviously I don't want to be sticking my hands in to fetch him out, but this presents a huge problem when cleaning him out! Even if I walk up to his cage he hisses and goes into a defence position. I could literally leave the door open all day and he won't come out.

On a few occasions I have fetched him out but after bolting around the room he flies back to his cage and goes back in, he really is attached to his cage.

We often try to give him fruit, veg etc but he just doesn't seem interested in this at all, the only thing he seems to have liked is lettuce, so other than seed and fruit sticks and millet I'm struggling to find a training 'tool' to coax him out.

He does perform, whistling and does say his name so I feel he is a happy bird but he just doesn't like being approached (I can actually here him downstairs now whistling and singing)

I really need help from you pro's out there as I feel that I am not able to enjoy a wonderful bird


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Hello and welcome to the forum...

Here is my advice on training which has helped many of members http://www.talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=22073&highlight=Taming+lperry82+version


----------



## h4mm1 (Sep 24, 2011)

thank you for your help, I notice this is for 'new' birds will this work with my 8 year old?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Yes it will as my dumpling is 3 and half years old and she has been in the aviary all of her life, time and patience is all is needed and they are quick learners


----------



## h4mm1 (Sep 24, 2011)

Thank you for your help, I really want to help him enjoy life, I had a cockatiel previously that literally was out of a circus he would do anything and I'm so sad that chippy is so scared of me


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Good luck on the taming


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Just remember to take things at his own pace and not push him. It sounds like he's cage bound. To train him, you're going to have to take him into another room away from the cage so he can't see it and want to fly back to it.


----------



## h4mm1 (Sep 24, 2011)

I took a picture today whilst trying out putting my hand in the cage, early days but yiou can see his reaction


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

He is gorgeous


----------



## igottafeelin (Aug 29, 2011)

I have read a lot of people have great success with clicker training. I have watched some of this guys videos and it seems to be a great method!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fh8OTrRRSk8&feature=player_embedded


----------



## h4mm1 (Sep 24, 2011)

I wanted to try and avoid the clicker, even thought it looks great I want to be able to train him without relying on this.

I thought I would update my progress.

So I've been putting my hand in the door, in a fist every other day (work commitments are limiting time). 

Tonight I did the same and I was pleased that he seemed more interested in walking up and down whistling and his toys than me, he did still hiss occasionally but he seemed more lively - not sure if I got him on a 'good day', but I was really happy. He was moving about the cage rather than freezing. He even went on the bottom to forage for seed etc!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Glad he is settling in


----------



## h4mm1 (Sep 24, 2011)

Another update, I'm so proud of chippy. I've sat for about an hour now with the cage door open not moving towards him just gently talking- he came all the way out! Once had come a good way out I was able to fetch his ladder to help him get onto the table and he came down! See pics... P.s he's doing it over and over now


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

That's great! Looks like he's coming around!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww how cute


----------

